# GARAGE KAGOTANI R34 GT-R on Speedhunters



## 7evil (Feb 18, 2011)

OH my lord!



















more here...

CAR FEATURE>> GARAGE KAGOTANI R34 GT-R - Speedhunters


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Oh my word...that is nice!


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Nice build :thumbsup:


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

That's awesome.

There's something about white cars and hardcore japanese enthusiats.

:smokin:


----------



## drewzer (Jun 22, 2009)

Awsome, just needs a set of wheels to make it perfect! 

Those MAXPOWER-saxo-crew jobs are bowf!!!!


----------



## worpdrive (Oct 10, 2009)

YES YES YES that is one mean machine


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

That is my favorite R34 and has been for some time. Wonder how much they'd sell that for??????


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

Actually enquired about this kit minus the rear bumper way back when it first appeared on the JDM scene.

Was told the kit was of poor build quality and not up to nismo standard (even though l'm sure they use nismo wings modified by themselves) but dino seems to think they are of good quality

Ah well, sure was put off though, so went a different route.


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

Amazing 34!!


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

What a spec but being honest not my cup of tea :-/...looks like what a chave would do to his Vauxhall Corsa?!

That kit has just killed the class of the car...but each to their own hey ....fair play to him, it's clearly an iconic car!!


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

God's sakes gillsl500, you can't be that boring fella, come on !



There are a few things that are :-/ but it's different, it's not too OTT either

so all in all I think it's great work.

:thumbsup:


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

^^ lol, I guess over a period of time it may grow on me? Just like some of the wacky styled 33's and 32's that I now appreciate, which before, I may have thought looked abit gay!!

Love the z-tune style fenders though!!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Just a bit too much madness going on.. Love the brakes and the tyres!


----------



## Mini-E (Feb 29, 2008)

gillsl500 said:


> ^^ lol, I guess over a period of time it may grow on me? Just like some of the wacky styled 33's and 32's that I now appreciate, which before, I may have thought looked abit gay!!
> 
> Love the z-tune style fenders though!!


I agree with you, for a road car it does look abit *gay*

But its a time attack/track car, so i think you can get away with the mad styling, for an r34 track car, that car looks pretty good:bowdown1:

As for the wheels, WOW, they seem to have a very deep dish for just a 9.5j wheel, probably a low offset, none the less, i love them...


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

Awesome GT-R 34:runaway:runaway:


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

The kit reminds me of this "a bit" although this 35 kit is way too fussy, but there are some hints of it in the Kagotani 34, speicially the front arches


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

I like the back, but not the front


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

I think everyone figured that of you..............


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

nozza1 said:


> Actually enquired about this kit minus the rear bumper way back when it first appeared on the JDM scene.
> 
> Was told the kit was of poor build quality and not up to nismo standard (even though l'm sure they use nismo wings modified by themselves) but dino seems to think they are of good quality
> 
> Ah well, sure was put off though, so went a different route.


who told you that - probably someone who sold you a nismo kit:nervous:

eprsonally, I don;t like it, but don;t see any glaring errors in the fit?


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

gillsl500 said:


> What a spec but being honest not my cup of tea :-/...looks like what a chave would do to his Vauxhall Corsa?!
> 
> That kit has just killed the class of the car...but each to their own hey ....fair play to him, it's clearly an iconic car!!


yeah looks shit


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

Nigel-Power said:


> The kit reminds me of this "a bit" although this 35 kit is way too fussy, but there are some hints of it in the Kagotani 34, speicially the front arches


WOW  Love it


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Looks good in the first picture, beyond that its too block like and abit too much for my likeing. 

Love the interior though and it was built for a job that it did so i have to admire it.


----------



## nismoboy (Dec 30, 2010)

Awesome car loving it.


----------

